# Problem with Platties



## anniem584 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello, Here I am again with a new problem. I have three platties and all three are acting ill. I noticed that my mickey mouse platty was hiding a lot and she was very inactive. I also noticed that her gills were sore looking and she seemed to be having trouble breathing. The pet shop gave me a does of coppersafe a week ago but I did a water change a couple of days ago and no one told me I had to treat the new water. Since then my other 2 platties started flashing and also hiding and clamping their fins. I went to the pet shop and they gave me a bottle of coppersafe and told me to add a teaspoon to make up for my water change. Although the mickey mouse platty's gills look less inflamed she is still spending her time at the bottom of the tank. I believe she is pregnant and the black spot at the end of her stomach is getting bigger. The other female platty has been looking like she is about to die. She lays on the bottom or floats near he top. The male continues to hide. Every now and then they dart arun the tank but then back to this behavior. 
My husband tested the water and the ph went pretty at 8.12 and I think it is because of the coppersafe. I boiled a good piece of driftwood I got frm the paet shop and placed it in there hoping it will take down the ph. I also added more water but was afraid to do the water change because of the coppersafe situation.
My 3 swortails, 2 cory cats, 2 guppies, and 2 gouramies ate doing fine. any thoughts as to why these platties are having trouble? Is it parasites like the pet shop said? Is it the high ph? Should I try moving tem to another tank?
Thanks


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldn't think the PH. Platies are hard water fish so thats not likely the issue. Have you tested the ammonia levels in your tank?


----------



## anniem584 (Feb 19, 2013)

Well I woke up this morning to a dead mickey mouse platty and the other female was about dead so they are both gone now. The male seems to be ok at the moment. I feel bad because now he is the only platty in the tank. I just don't know what is going on in there. the other fish are doing fine right now. the amonia was .2 yesterday. I added some water. I am afraid to mess too much with the tank right now. I don't want to get anything else going wrong. Maybe things will be ok now. Thanks!


----------

